# Trouvé un iMac, que faire avec?



## matthieuflye (1 Septembre 2005)

Voila tout d'abord boujour a tous et merci de me recevoir sur votre forum.

J'ais trouvé un mac a la decheterie et pour m'amuser je l'ais pris en me disant que le demonter serais amusant et instructif.Mais avant de commencer a le demonter une petite voix dans ma tete me chuchote"Essai de l'allumer".Je decide donc de l'allumer et la miracle il demare impec et je peu meme voir les fichiers de l'ancien possesseur de ce mac(qui je ne sais pas pourquoi l'avais jeté).
J'en viens donc a mon probleme qui est de comment tout effacé et reinstallé ??
Ma mere possede un mac donc elle peut me fournir tout les logiciels type mac OS 9 et meme le X mais je ne sais pas si il est compaptible.
Je possede un pc donc si vous m'expliquez soyez assez explicite sil vous plait.

Merci de vos reponses.


----------



## pasc (1 Septembre 2005)

Et si tu cliques en haut à gauche sur la pomme, "à propos de ce mac", il t'indique que c'est quoi comme ordinateur ?


----------



## matthieuflye (1 Septembre 2005)

euh il me dit pas quel model de mac c'est  .
Mais cependant quand je vous dit qu'il march nikel je vous ment un peu.
En faite je suis obligé de booté a partir du cd de mac OS 9 sinon il m'affiche une petite icone d'un dossier avec comme image une petite figure qui souri et un point d'interogation.


----------



## Invité (1 Septembre 2005)

Si il accepte de démarrer sur un Cd d'Os 9 ça va limiter les possibilités  De quelle couleur est-il ? Et quelle est sa forme ? (plat, ou tour)


----------



## matthieuflye (1 Septembre 2005)

Il est rond il n'y a pas de tour c'est tout dans une seul boite.Sa couleur est entre le bleu et le vert.


----------



## I-bouk (1 Septembre 2005)

il ressemble a ça ?


----------



## matthieuflye (1 Septembre 2005)

exactement !


----------



## matthieuflye (1 Septembre 2005)

Et donc est-ce que je peux installé le OS X ?
Parce que j'ais reussi a installer le 9.2


----------



## I-bouk (2 Septembre 2005)

Si ma mémoire et bonne ! tu peut mettre Panther ou jaguar dessu, mais Tiger ne doit pas marcher   

Après j'espère que d'autre plus calé confirmeront


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

Alors il faut :

Que tu vérifies la taille de ton DD, la ram embarquée et la vitesse du proc.

Tous les imac peuvent fonctionner sous max OSX, panther 10.3.9. étant la meilleure version pour ce mac, à moins que ce soit un imac de plus de 500 mhz.

Mais il te faudra un DD de minimum 6 go et encore, mieux vaut plus, n'importe quel disc IDE acheté dans une boutique PC fera l'affaire, pour 50 ¤ t'auras un bon, rapide et silencieux 80 go.

Il faut aussi 128 mo de ram pour permettre l'install d'osx, 256 mo pour utiliser OSX sans ramer comme un porc, et 384 mo si tu veux l'utiliser dans de bonnes conditions pour la bureautique et le net, 512 c'est bcp mieux. Tout dépend du modèle, sur les 233, 266, 333 mhz, tu peux mettre un max de 512, sur les imac DV (mange disc pas lecteur à tiroir), tu peux mettre 2 x 512 mo.

La chose primordiale si tu veux installer OSX, c'est de mettre à jour le firmware, le bios si tu préfères, sinon c'est plantage assuré, la manip est assez simple, on te filera le lien dès qu'on saura si c'est un DV ou pas. (tu ne peux le faire que depuis OS9)

Voilà c'est tout 



ps : si c'est exactement celui de la photo, c'est un 233 ou 266 mhz, tout juste pour faire tourner OSX, mais avec 512 mo de ram est un DD plus gros, ça tourne très bien pour un usage modeste, ça te permettra au moins de découvrir le mac et OSX.


----------



## Frédéric Stévenot (7 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Là, ça m'intéresse. Je viens de racheter un iMac G3 indigo slot-in (mange-disque : c'est le 1er modèle de cette version. Oct. 1999), et l'installation de l'OS X (10.3) échoue. Le CD d'installation montre très bien sur le bureau, mais il est impossible de redémarrer dessus.

Vous indiquez qu'il faut mettre le firmware à jour et bidouiller le bios : comment faire ?

Merci de votre réponse.

Fred


----------



## NightWalker (7 Septembre 2005)

Frédéric Stévenot a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Là, ça m'intéresse. Je viens de racheter un iMac G3 indigo slot-in (mange-disque : c'est le 1er modèle de cette version. Oct. 1999), et l'installation de l'OS X (10.3) échoue. Le CD d'installation montre très bien sur le bureau, mais il est impossible de redémarrer dessus.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,

Pour démarrer l'iMac depuis le CD/DVD, il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche C pendant le démarrage de la machine...

Par contre pour installer OS X il y a peut-être des mises à jour Firmware à faire avant...


----------



## buguy (7 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir Frédéric. Le firmware est au mac ce que le bios est au PC. Pour passer de os9 à osX le firmware doit être modifié. Sinon, l'ordi perd la boule et bonjour les galères : il finit par planter grave. Donc il faut faire la màj. C'est pas compliqué : télécharge la maj du programme interne sur le site d'apple (version 4.1.9) si mes souvenirs sont bons. Grave sur un CD. Redémarre ton imac. Insère ton CD et lance ton programme. Si le firmware doit être mis à jour pour osX c'est simple, tu n'auras qu'à suivre la procédure. A+ buguy
PS. En cas de passage à os9.1 je crois me souvenir qu'il fallait déjà faire cette màj qui permettait ensuite de travailler jusqu'à osX.3.9 Pour tiger je n'ai pas essayé.


----------



## ithymique (7 Septembre 2005)

à mon avis le disque dur est flingué  voire plus 
c'est courant avec ces vieux imac, le disque dur était pourri et avait une espérance de vie très faible
j'ai eu le même problème avec un imac trouvé sur un trottoir (le même)
ça peut aussi être pire (condensateurs claqués, etc.)
jamais pu installer un os jusqu'au bout
je l'ai rendu à son proprio, c'est peut-être le même


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2005)

Hè Fred, pas la peine de poster partout, le FIRMWARE c'est ici.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour démarrer l'iMac depuis le CD/DVD, il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche C pendant le démarrage de la machine...
> 
> Par contre pour installer OS X il y a peut-être des mises à jour Firmware à faire avant...



bonjour, j'aimerais bien installer panther sur un imac 233 mais ce dernier n'est pas équipé de lecteur dvd (mange disque) et mon panther est bien sur DVD ?non comment faire.

merci


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

Powerdom a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, j'aimerais bien installer panther sur un imac 233 mais ce dernier n'est pas équipé de lecteur dvd (mange disque) et mon panther est bien sur DVD ?non comment faire.
> 
> merci




2 CD ou un DVD et aussi une licence par poste si tu vois ce que je veux dire. Sinon bah il faut te le procurer, je crois qu'apple t'échange ton DVD contre les CD sur simple demande.


----------



## garfield (11 Septembre 2005)

Powerdom a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, j'aimerais bien installer panther sur un imac 233 mais ce dernier n'est pas équipé de lecteur dvd (mange disque) et mon panther est bien sur DVD ?non comment faire.
> 
> merci



Salut!

Panther n'est pas forcément sur dvd, lorsque je l'ai acheté à sa sortie 10.3.0 on m'a fourni des cds, 3 cd pour être précis.


----------

